# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Naslovna strana

## neva

Šokirana sam slikom na naslovnoj stranici jučerašnjih novina 24SATA,
za one koji nisu vidjeli naslovnu stranicu ( prikazuje ubijenog 15-godišnjeg dječaka.)Mislim da je to prešlo sve granice,pa zar je moguće da se tako nešto može dopustiti?

----------


## Minda

koliko se sjećam pogleda na kiosk svojevremeno je i Arena imala takve neke naslovnice   :Mad:   Novine prodaju svašta - svaka ima svoju publiku - i svakoj budali njeno zadovoljstvo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

Ne znam koja je svrha ovog topica, pa samo podsjećam na Pravila pdf-a KSO.

----------


## sorciere

vjerojatno zaštita djece od neprimjerenih sadržaja. 

jer ako dureksov prsten ne smiju reklamirati prije 22h (postavljen zahtjev) - tko će dati zahtjev da se uklone takve šokantne naslovnice dostupne djeci zapravo 24 sata???

----------


## neva

> vjerojatno zaštita djece od neprimjerenih sadržaja.


upravo to..
smatram da jedne dnevne novine(novine koje puno puta idu kupovati i djeca) ne bi smjele na naslovnoj stanici imati sliku mrtvoga djeteta

----------


## titimita

Mene sokirala ona naslovnica sa keksom na plazi  :shock:

----------


## mamma san

> vjerojatno zaštita djece od neprimjerenih sadržaja. 
> 
> jer ako dureksov prsten ne smiju reklamirati prije 22h (postavljen zahtjev) - tko će dati zahtjev da se uklone takve šokantne naslovnice dostupne djeci zapravo 24 sata???


Zašto onda netko ne pošalje nekakav dopis / upit / info ili bilo što drugog na Ured državne braniteljice za djecu (ili kako se već zove..  :Embarassed:  )?

Pitala sam koja je svrha ovog topica iz razloga što vidim da je svrha samo zgražavanje. Ako se želite udružiti u nekoj reakciji, premještam vas na drugi pdf. Dakle?   :Smile:

----------


## neva

Ja sam poslala upit i stigao je  odgovor
Poštovana,

Zahvalni smo na Vašem upozorenju, te zajedno s vama dijelimo ogorčenost zbog narušavanja dostojanstva osobe time što je na novinskoj naslovnici 24 sata objavljena fotografija mrtvog 15-godišnjega dječaka. Riječ je o postupku, koji je u suprotnosti sa Zakonom o medijima, a koji nalaže da su mediji dužni poštovati privatnost i dostojanstvo građana, a osobito djece i mladeži. Također je riječ nadasve o neprofesionalnom postupku suprotnom Kodeksu časti novinara, kao i drugim smjernicama za medijsko izvješćivanje o stradanjima ljudi. 

Premda se može razumjeti novinarska i urednička nakana da pokažu razmjere tragedije i upozore na besmisleni zločin, prikazujući tugu i očaj bližnjih uz ubijeno dijete pokazali su i nepoštovanje spram osjećaja onih koji su osobno duboko pogođeni tragedijom, te su ih time dodatno povrijedili.

Ured pravobraniteljice za djecu prati ovakve pojave kako bi odgovarajuća tijela upozorio na neprihvatljivu praksu i potaknuo donošenje sustavnih rješenja koja će pridonijeti podizanju standarda novinarske profesije kad je riječ o poštovanju dječjih prava i unapređivanju medijskoga tretmana djece.

Konkretan slučaj možete prijaviti Novinarskom vijeću časti Hrvatskog novinarskog društva (Perkovčeva 2, Zagreb; hnd@hnd.hr), koje je u sličnim situacijama izricalo opomene urednicima ili autorima, što će pridonijeti tome da ubuduće bude znatno manje ovakvih neprofesionalnih postupaka. Također postoji i mogućnost privatne tužbe protiv urednika i nakladnika, koju obično pokreće oštećenikova obitelj.

Kao čitateljica imate pravo iskazati svoje nezadovoljstvo zbog neprofesionalnih uradaka novinara ili urednika dnevnika 24 sata, i izravno glavnom i odgovornom uredniku.
Vjerujemo da i time, kao i ovim upitom koji ste nam poslali, pridonosite barem malim poboljšanjima u poštovanju dječjih prava u medijima.

PRAVOBRANITELJICA ZA DJECU
Mila Jelavić, dipl. iur

----------


## Moover

Ukratko, odhebala te na pristojan način....  :/   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

kaj ovi šalju šprancirane mailove?  :shock: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## neva

> kaj ovi šalju šprancirane mailove?  :shock:


to  je stiglo na moj upit

----------

